# umbilical hernia



## jennsomers (Oct 29, 2008)

is there a cpt code for "pushing back" a hernia until the patient can see a surgeon?


----------



## mbort (Oct 29, 2008)

I could be wrong...but this sounds like perhaps a manual reduction of a hernia.  This would/should be included in the E/M services provided.  There is not a code for a manual manipulation that I am aware of.

Any other takers?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 30, 2008)

hello,
a cpt code can be given, may be 97024-


----------



## aguelfi (Oct 30, 2008)

It's included in the E&M code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 30, 2008)

*Included in E/M*

It's included in the E/M

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2008)

*Lavanya ... what CPT book are you using?*

Lavanya,
You responded: a cpt code can be given, may be 97024-

What CPT book are you using?  2008 CPT Professional edition defines this as:
*97024:  Application of a modality* to one or more areas: diathermy (e.g. microwave).

Pushing back the hernia is *NOT* 97024. 

It is, in fact, included in the E/M

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

